# Going to treat as Swim Bladder disease / Salt Bath



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

Alright, after doing more research on neon tetra disease, fish TB, and swim bladder I have desided to try to treat my groumi for swim bladder disease. The site I looked on said fast and give a salt bath. I have had a betta with swim bladder disease which fasting helped, but I have no clue how to do a salt bath. If anyone could help me that would be great.


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

FIrst of all, a salt bath is very stressful for a freshwater fish. How do you know he has a swim bladder problem?


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

Because of the way he swims, should I just fast him then?

And I don't knnow for sure that he has swim bladder it could be a couple of other things, both which have no treatment and are deadly. I am choosing to treat it as swim bladder because that way if it really is there is a fighting chance.


----------

